# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Ground transportation and Taxi Service Jamaica

## Luxurious Carib Tours

Luxurious Carib Tours Jamaica continues to serve visitors to Jamaica with the best transportation and taxi service at reasonable prices. We provide Airport transfers, Tours and Excursions and regular local pick up and drop off the various location on the western side of Jamaica Island.

If you have not yet visit us, please do not hesitate a agent is here to help you plan your things to do and take you just where you need to go.

Contact info.

Tel#: 1876 798 8382 or 1876 816 6503
Email: luxuriouscaribtours@gmail.com or luxuriouscaribtours@yahoo.com
Website: www.luxuriouscaribtoursjamaica.com

----------


## Luxurious Carib Tours

Please remember to contact Luxurious Carib Tours Jamaica for all your private airport transfer, Taxi and Tour service whilst in Jamaica. We provide safe, Reliable and economical transportation service in Jamaica.

Contact us Today at;

Tell#: 1876 798 8382 or 1876 816 6503

Email: info@luxuriouscaribtoursjamaica.com

Website: www.luxuriouscaribtoursjamaica.com

----------

